# Lemon Bavarios



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

my brothers birthday was on sunday .here is a picture of the cake i made him. layers go: ginger shortbread, lemon curd, vanilla bean chiffon, lemon simple syrup, lemon bavarois, lemon and white wine mirror glaze, and swiss meringue toasted off.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Beautiful, I'm very impressed.


----------

